# Custom Built ,Price To High



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

When some insists your price is to high .DO THIS

A man wanted a table built. But he wanted to haggle the price.He said ,I should be able to get that for half that price. The craftsman,said, Tell you what !!! I have one back here for one third that price ,I will show you.
The craftsman took the man back, and showed him a a pile of nice kiln dried Walnut


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I like it !

Here's another point of view. A guy was in Mexico as the story goes and saw a beautiful carved chair for sell outside a craftsman's place. The fellow asked the price and was told $100. Great says the fellow how much for 8 of 'em. $500 a piece was the answer. Wait a minute! says the fellow you just told me one was a $100. Right says the craftsman. One is pleasure 8 is work.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll tell you what. When I stated my computer/network repair/installation company we charged 35/hr. Everyone argued with us about price, and everything else, they all knew more than us, or their son/bil/dad/friend did. We charged a premium for computers, but they were made from very good components, proven and reliable. Most of those systems lasted 6 years or more.

Bear in mind, we were both very experienced, seasoned techs. We were both technical trainers, who knew what we were doing.

We got tired of people whining, so we doubled our rates. The whining completely stopped.

People don't mind paying for quality. But you got to know what you are doing. Relationship also helps, we knew our clients and they knew us.

The fellow we sold the business to is doing well with it, he worked for us for 4 years before selling to him, so our clients knew and trusted him.

So you can charge more….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

This subject is always bad medicine. There are so many different schools. Do you do it for a living, hobby or just to help people? Me I work another job and woodwork for sanity. *Pop* you nailed it!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a customer that had bought some custom pieces from me. Wanting another but also looking to haggle price I told him that I'd build the piece to 220 grit and he could finish it himself for a 25% reduction in cost.
He calls later and wants me to come fix what he had done. I charged him 50% of the my original price explaining that now I had to undo and then redo what he had missed up. He pays full price now and does it with a smile.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Custom pieces are just that. Custom made one off for a particular client to the clients needs and wishes. Woodworking that is commonly produced by every other Joe around is a "cat of a different color". 
Ones price structures have to account for the difference between custom, speculative, commonly made, and production run.


----------



## Enyalius (Mar 26, 2011)

I recently took a class on economics. They talk about a concept called opportunity cost. The idea basically is that for a businessman or contractor to stay in a business he has to be making more money than he could be doing something else. So, if you could go work for a contractor and make $25/hour you would need to make that much or more to justify being in your own business.

It's not just the cost of materials plus a little markup to make a profit. It is justifying spending your time on something that could be more profitably spent doing something else. Yes, I could spend 10 hours building you something at $3/hour, but why not just close up my shop and work as a Walmart greeter for minimum wage and make over $7/hour?

I don't woodwork for a living nor has anyone commissioned me. I do this for my own enjoyment and possibly occasional gifts for family and friends which is also for my enjoyment. If I did this as a business I would have to make enough money above and beyond materials and operating costs to justify being in business. Otherwise, I could do something with less work involved, make more money, and still get enjoyment out of my woodworking hobby making stuff for myself.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When I ask for a quote on a custom piece, I just wince & listen for it. I know it's going to be bad. It's just a matter of how bad. I recognize what goes into the pieces I see here on Lumberjocks. They're all worth A LOT of money in my opinion. I know I can't afford many of them. That's just life.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

This ,IS A JUST JOKE , ,BUT,All comments are welcome


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I was in the design and engeering part of our plant. An engineer in my office area was telling me about the cost of some purchased item we needed. I said that is outrageous! His response to me was, "okay, we will buy it from you. What can you deliver them for?" Stuck with me and I just try to make an educated purchase. I also know people that tell me they are using a person to remodel. I ask why? They tell me because the others are busy. Could there be a reason why a person isn't busy? DUH


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am struggling with the same problem right now about price, although I am not buying custom made pieces I will be selling them. I have my first show in 3 weeks and I will be displaying 4 custom Maloof pieces (3 rockers & a low back chair). Maloof rockers take me ~ 6 - 8 weeks to complete (Nights and weekends) and I have no idea how to price. I am thinking only a few hundred dollars to sell a few but don't want to give them away. Its rough to decide.


----------

